# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Peter Island

## JoshA

Another beautiful morning, this time in Cane Garden Bay.



Hellie took the helm for the downwind sail to Tortola's West End



at Steele Point.



We dropped the sails and motored upwind into the Drake channel again past the harbor at Soper's Hole.



It was an unpleasant bash into wind and waves until we reached Great Harbor at Peter Island where we picked up a mooring for a day's exploration. Our neighbor found a new meaning to "pick up a mooring" by jumping in the water to retrieve the boat hook while someone handed him the lines to thread in the water.



Here's another neighbor.



The anchorage from shore.



A short walk brought us to Sprat Bay and the lovely Peter Island resort.



The beach at Deadman's Bay



and Dead Chest Island beyond it (fifteen men on a dead man's chest, yo ho ho and a bottle of rum). Look it up.



It's a great sweep of beach.



More later.

----------


## Peter NJ

Just beautiful

----------


## Peter NJ

That Steele Point house is so cool

----------


## JoshA

The resort has a spa with this hot tub facing the windward coast.



We relaxed on the part of Deadman's bay that the resort reserves for visiting boaters. The lounges are not quite as plush as those for guests but they are great just the same and extremely thoughtful of the resort.



We hiked up the road for a look at the other side of the island and were rewarded with new perspectives of Deadman's bay.





Here's a view of the spa.



This is a view of White bay on the south side of the island from near the top.



Back on the Deadman's side with Tortola in the distance.



We decided to return to the base to facilitate checkout the next morning. We went along with a plan to attend a full moon party at Trellis bay and ate dinner there. I was suspicious because the moon was half full and, indeed, there was no party. We had a fun meal anyway.



We spent our last night at the dock in Roadtown and everyone left the next morning. It was another memorable trip. For us, the trip was to last another day.

----------


## GramChop

What wonderful photographs, Josh.  I've often considered such an adventure.  I truly appreciate your detailed descriptions.  By the way, Hellie looks pretty happy behind the wheel.

----------


## JoshA

I live to see that smile. Happy wife, happy life.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Some of those shots are so vivid!  Lovin' it!

----------


## julianne

Re-lived many of our experiences with you, Josh. Sailing to places that aren't otherwise readily accessible is almost beyond description...and yet you have managed to communicate the pleasure of it in your photos and script. We used to marvel at how we were such fortunate beings---I suspect you and Hellie did the same. Onward into the horizon...

----------


## JoshA

Thanks, Bart.

Julia, I can tell you have special memories of the BVI. It is a special place and sailors are in the best position to appreciate the qualities of those islands.

----------


## patchdad

Loved seeing you both in SBH and like others, relived some past vacations with your wonderful photos!  Often thought of renting a villa on Anegada, now I might need to look back into that!
Thanks for the inspiration!
Margie

----------


## LindaP

Hi Josh,    We stayed at Peter Island about 8 years ago, it really was a great experience. The island is beautiful, foliage, walking trails and the spa is one of the best!  We are still in touch with another couple we met there; one of the fun things that can happen on an all inclusive island !  BVIs are a special place for sure.

----------


## nbs

We just came back from a week in Tortola, in the B.V.I.s  We were amazed at how beautiful the islands of the B.V.I.s are.  We did a couple days worth of boating/sailing and saw Salt island, Peter Island
and Cooper island.  The snorkeling was fabulous.  The geography is very mountainous and reminded us of St. Barth. We had never been there before, and had a wonderful time.  But, next trip we will go back to 
St. Barth!

----------


## JoshA

Linda: the first time we went to Peter Island was in Nov 2003. They were building the spa then. Great food and service made me want to return despite nothing but rain all week. I since gave up on November and it's been beautiful whenever I visit the island.

nbs: BVIs are different from St Barts for sure but they each have their charms. I keep returning to both.

----------

